# Best Reptile Photo Comp - Round 3 ~ Entries & Poll



## zen (Sep 3, 2006)

Here are the entries into the Best Reptile Photo Comp - Round 3.


# 1 - Woma - _Aspidites ramsayi_








#2 - Pilbara Rock Monitor - _Varanus pilbarensis_







#3 - Eastern Tiger Snake - _Notechis s. scutatus_








#4 - Knobtailed Gecko - _Nephrurus levis_








#5 - Murrays Skink - _Eulamprus murrayi_








#6 - Central Carpet Python - _Morelia bredli_








#7 - Diamond Python - _Morelia spilota spilota_








#8 - Eastern Water Dragon &amp; Frilled Lizard








#9 - Jungle Python - _Morelia spilota cheynei_








#10 - Central Carpet Python - _Morelia bredli_








#11 - Jackson's Chameleon - _Chamaeleo jacksonii_








#12 - Diamond Python - _Morelia spilota spilota_








#13 - Black-headed Python - _Aspidites melanocephalus_








#14 - Darwin Carpet Python - _Morelia s. variegata_








#15 - Diamond Python - _Morelia spilota spilota_








#16 - Central Carpet Python - _Morelia bredli_








#17 - Central Carpet Python - _Morelia bredli_








#18 - Central Carpet Python - _Morelia bredli_







#19 - Albino Darwin Carpet Python - _Morelia s. variegata_








#20 - _Antaresia sp._


----------



## rexs1 (Sep 4, 2006)

love the knob tail pic

nick


----------



## zen (Sep 4, 2006)

> love the knob tail pic


Yeah, it's a beaut shot isn't it. 8) 
Is it just me or does looking at that shot make you wanna peel the skin off a bit? Mmmm :lol: :lol:


Everyone feel free to comment on which pic you think is best &amp; why :?:


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

hmmm

i like #7 and #12 also #16

very hard to choose one of em almost didnt vote at all

Zen i agree i feel like helping the knob tail a lil bit


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

i like the Bredli


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

i could said something more along the lines of yes zen i agree i do feel like pulling the knob a little bit
but decided not to anyway 

how many more picture comps are going to be done?
and for the last one are you doing the winner of every comp in one lot? (i cant remember if you said u are or not)


----------



## rockman (Sep 4, 2006)

> jeramie85 , try to refrain yourself , it will scare away the newbie's . :roll:
> i could said something more along the lines of yes zen i agree i do feel like pulling the knob a little bit
> but decided not to anyway


----------



## Kiwicam (Sep 4, 2006)

#2 Rock Monitor is not even clipped in, and no chalk either...daredevil.


----------



## mertle (Sep 4, 2006)

Is the comp for Australian animals? I was just wondering about the Chamelion?? Is that owned here or just a pic from an overseas member???


----------



## krusty (Sep 4, 2006)

i love the look of that jungle.........thats what i would have......


----------



## Kyro (Sep 4, 2006)

> 2 Rock Monitor is not even clipped in, and no chalk either...daredevil.


LOL definately my ultimate climbing partner,he could do all the lead climbing :lol:


----------



## Retic (Sep 4, 2006)

It's just shots of reptiles regardless of origin, I would assume that is either from a zoo or an overseas member.



mertle said:


> Is the comp for Australian animals? I was just wondering about the Chamelion?? Is that owned here or just a pic from an overseas member???


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 4, 2006)

mertle said:


> Is the comp for Australian animals? I was just wondering about the Chamelion?? Is that owned here or just a pic from an overseas member???



i think you'll find its for any herps.....its just the only exotic in this round


----------



## rexs1 (Sep 4, 2006)

that albino darwin looks hot! nice cage, make a damn good display

nick


----------



## zen (Sep 4, 2006)

> how many more picture comps are going to be done?
> and for the last one are you doing the winner of every comp in one lot? (i cant remember if you said u are or not)


This is the last round, then we have the playoff of the winners of all rounds in the grand finale.

Thanks Boa &amp; Da Donkey for answering Mertle's question. 8)


----------



## cris (Sep 4, 2006)

> i agree i do feel like pulling the knob a little bit
> but decided not to anyway


 :shock: too much information

I hope photo number 8 doesnt spark another hybrid debate :lol:


----------



## zen (Sep 4, 2006)

> I hope photo number 8 doesnt spark another hybrid debate


 :lol:


----------



## freddy (Sep 4, 2006)

i like #2, #3, #4 &amp; #12 but havent voted yet still decidin'


----------



## slim6y (Sep 4, 2006)

cris said:


> I hope photo number 8 doesnt spark another hybrid debate :lol:



They're just good friends... so I have been told


----------



## Rennie (Sep 4, 2006)

I can't believe no 5 doesn't have any votes yet, I was tossing up between it and 10 at the end, plenty of great pictures there.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 4, 2006)

I want a chameleon :mrgreen: are they even allowed in australia


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 4, 2006)

I want a chameleon :mrgreen: are they even allowed in australia


----------



## Retic (Sep 4, 2006)

Unfortunately no they aren't.


----------



## ex1dic (Sep 4, 2006)

i like the knob tailed picture


----------



## ex1dic (Sep 4, 2006)

i like the knob tailed picture


----------



## zen (Sep 4, 2006)

I love the colours of the Pilbara Goanna matching the rock so well. 8) 
Good composition as well.

I think that #16 _bredli_ is very artistic  The reflection is great &amp; colours subtle.

The Water Dragon &amp; the Frilly is a classic. :lol: A great capture!


----------



## zen (Sep 5, 2006)

> I can't believe no 5 doesn't have any votes yet


Yeah, it's a very good shot &amp; deserves a much better response.

In fact, throughout the comp I've been surprised at how many good pics don't get votes. There's no accounting for taste, as they say. :? 

However, the most popular pics are usually well deserved in every round and stand out as exceptional photos.

The grand-final playoff will be very interesting. 8) 
The best of the best.


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks for clearing that up zen :wink:

my problem is i already know what im voting for in the last round  
as its my favourite shot of all 

and he paid me too....

haha only kidding on the last part


----------



## zen (Sep 5, 2006)

No worries Jeramie  

It's a close contest this round. 

Keep the votes coming.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 5, 2006)

zen said:


> > how many more picture comps are going to be done?
> > and for the last one are you doing the winner of every comp in one lot? (i cant remember if you said u are or not)
> 
> 
> ...



that sucks! i entered round 2 and got left out then u said u'd put it in round 3 and i got left out again!


----------



## zen (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry TX-III. 

Too many late nights and too many comps = human error.  

Sincere apologies mate.


zen


----------



## zen (Sep 6, 2006)

Keep the votes coming guys, if you haven't already voted.


----------



## tan (Sep 6, 2006)

Is it going to be only the top 3 in the finals or are you going to put the top twenty in??


----------



## zen (Sep 6, 2006)

The final is still being finalised, will keep you posted.


----------



## cam (Sep 6, 2006)

6 bredli's lol i voted for number 7!!!


----------



## zen (Sep 6, 2006)

The tongue has it in every round!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 6, 2006)

i reckon if the woma in pic1 had its tongue out it would have been a winner to,


----------



## ex1dic (Sep 6, 2006)

seems the action shots pull the votes...


----------



## montyette (Sep 6, 2006)

If that was the case the mertons in the 1st rnd would of got a lot more votes have a closer look at it for an action shot. No its not my pic but took me quite a few looks at it till i picked it.

cheers pete/chris


----------



## zen (Sep 8, 2006)

Re Round 1, it seems an anterior trachea &amp; teeth beats a tongue. :lol:


----------



## zen (Sep 9, 2006)

The Knob-tailed Gecko sloughing is in the lead, closely followed by the tongue-flicking Diamond and Rock Monitor. The confused dragons &amp; artistic _bredli_ are equal 4th.


----------



## alumba (Sep 9, 2006)

what happened to round 2


----------



## Retic (Sep 9, 2006)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/index....iewtopic&amp;t=23400&amp;highlight=photo+comp


----------



## zen (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Boa.  

Round 2 is pretty much decided, but the fat lady is still singing :lol: 

The GTS, Hagen's Pit Viper &amp; _pellewensis_ are the strong favourites. 8)


----------



## zen (Sep 11, 2006)

Any more votes? Or are we done?


----------



## zen (Sep 21, 2006)

*Missing poll*

Where's the poll gone?


----------



## jessop (Sep 21, 2006)

LOL, gonna have to revote :lol:


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Sep 27, 2006)

Is this comp cancelled?


----------



## ex1dic (Sep 27, 2006)

i was winning too  lol


----------



## kel (Sep 27, 2006)

love #16


----------



## kel (Sep 27, 2006)

and love the knob tail, i must admit the first time i saw my knob tail just before it shed i thought it had died lol


----------



## Easybob (Sep 27, 2006)

The albino carpet is amazing. If im lucky i hope to ahve one some day . . Ive got time. . . =]


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Sep 27, 2006)

the first diamond photo is awesome, the one with the tongue out.


----------

